# Scratching and more scratching



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I've read most of the threads here about dog allergies and scratching.

Sergio is scratching more than usual. He always scratched behind his ear with his back paw, and at his neutering, the vet said he had no ear infections or noticable skin allergies. The vet said Sergio could have allergies and could be tested for those.

Here is where my anxiety comes into play.

I myself was wrongly told to take Benadryl when I developed skin irritations as a teenager. The cortizone creams and Benadryl and over the counter stuff just made it worse. I went to a dermatologist for years who wanted to do tests to see why my skin was having allergic reactions.

So, I did some research online myself a few years ago, and realized that I was simply allergic to *synthetic fragrance*, that many of the products even my dermatologist recommended, like Neutrogena, contained masking fragrance. The products weren't completey fragrance free.

It took me years to realize that my skin was just sensitive to synthetic fragrance, and that of all chemicals, synthetic fragrance is usually one of the most likely causes of skin irritations.

I don't want to fall into a trap with Sergio of testing for alleriges for everything under the sun, and really there is no cure for allergic reactions. I also don't want to start giving him stuff just trial and error to see what works.

I know it's not his kibble. It's not the vaccinations because he did the scratching behind the years before. I really think it's the trees, the grass, the outside, the air, the season. And I don't know if his scracthing is bothering me more than it bothers him. Is it really the scratching is annoying to me?

So what is the best course of action when I take him to the vet? We have an appointment tomorrow. I don't want to do allergy testing. I think it's a waste of time and money. I do want to follow the vet's advice. Do they usually suggest Benadryl to start out with?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

This is a prob for me too. So confusing. Read my thread, GAbbys scratching. Carol has put up several good links.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, I've been researching and reading the threads here about the itchy scratchy little Havanese dogs. And if the scratching isn't hurting him, and it's just bothering me, I won't do anything.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Michele,

It COULD be the vaccinations, but if it IS those, the scratching should subside in time. Dogs can develop sensitivities they didn't have before.

I agree with you about not going to full-scale allergy-testing; for me, that would be a very last resort. My vet had no difficulty diagnosing Camellia with allergic dermatitis, without doing that kind of allergy-testing.

Good for you for discovering your problem with synthetic fragrance! I've known people with similar problems. I imagine this could happen to dogs, too.

I think it's common for vets to suggest Benadryl (generic name is diphenhydramine hydrochloride), but my vet gave me two other choices as well. It seems some dogs respond really well to stuff called Cetirizine hydrochloride, which is a generic version of an antihistamine called Reactine. And the third choice she gave was Chorpheniramine maleate, which is available under more than one name here in Canada: Chlortripolon is the brand name; I get 100 tabs cheaply under the name Novopheniram. These are 4 mg tablets.

For Camellia, who weighs nearly 19 pounds (8.6 Kg), she said to use from 20 to 40 mg up to 3 times daily as needed; for Chlorpheniramine, 1/2 tablet (2 mg) up to 3 times daily, and for Cetirizine hydrochloride (Reactine), 7.5 mg once daily (it's long-acting; it comes in 10 mg tablets, and I was giving one once daily; my vet said that's okay).

If I have any concern about scratching, it's whether the dog might be injuring the skin with it.

Would love to know how things go along with Sergio! He's such a sweetie!

Tue, 3 Apr 2012 10:17:27 (PDT)


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Carol for the posting. 

When I was out walking with Sergio, we met another Havanese. The little dog scratched behind his ear. 

They sometimes look like bunny rabbits when they do that. 

Sergio also sneezes. Last night, I saw that he makes this sound like he's sneezing in his sleep. 

We had cherry blossom trees bloom, and then the leaves fell like snow flakes. I really think that since Sergio is from Florida and used to a different climate, that it's like he has seasonal allergies.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Who knows for sure. Just one idea to be aware of. Small breed dogs of a predominantly white color are more predisposed to vaccination reactions. Drs. Jean Dodds and Schultz have reported this. One of the reasons why I keep my Molly on a minimum vac. schedule. Wish I could paint her another color LOL Sabine mentioned this to me when I did a vac .consult with her. She just mentioned last week that she is concerned as well, because her new JRT pup is predominantly white.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Who knows for sure. Just one idea to be aware of. Small breed dogs of a predominantly white color are more predisposed to vaccination reactions. Drs. Jean Dodds and Schultz have reported this. One of the reasons why I keep my Molly on a minimum vac. schedule. Wish I could paint her another color LOL Sabine mentioned this to me when I did a vac .consult with her. She just mentioned last week that she is concerned as well, because her new JRT pup is predominantly white.


Hi Dave: Yes, I am considering taking Sergio to Dr. Joanne Baldwin next year when he's due for his vaccinations again. She's in Richmond, VA, about 2 hours from me by car. I have followed the vaccination protocol recommended on the Havana Silk Association web site. However, each time Sergio goes outside I remove these little pieces of green something from his muzzel, leaves of some sort. I really don't think it's the vaccinations. And my vet recommended 1/2 of a 25 mg Benadryl every 12 hours and Welacten, 1/2 spoonful mixed with his kibble every other day.

http://www.havanasilkdog.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=69&Itemid=61


----------

